# Lecture video JT france 2.fr



## nathb (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'espère être au bon endroit, sinon merci de m'excuser et de me guider, je n'ai pas l'habitude.
Voilà quelques petites indications préliminaires :
mac 10.4.11
firefox 3.0.9
quicktime 7.6
flip4mac

Je rencontre un souci pour regarder les video sur les sites de France Télévision et notamment le JT de France 2 : http://jt.france2.fr/20h/
En fait le son est nickel mais la video clignote.
Le problème ne se pose pas sur Canal +, tf1 ou autre.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Tu as essayé avec Safari ?

Tu as la dernière version de Flip4Mac ?

C'est peut-être aussi un bug passager ou c'est récurrent ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2009)

bonjour
Au risque de lasser
il y a plusieurs sujets là dessus
et le constat est le même 
les sites de france television posent des soucis en multimedia
( rien de nouveau hélas)


----------



## nathb (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, et merci beaucoup de vos réponses.

A C0rentin :
- Tu as essayé avec Safari ? Oui, et là ça plante carrément, safari "quitte inopinément".
- Tu as la dernière version de Flip4Mac ? oui, je crois.
- C'est peut-être aussi un bug passager ou c'est récurrent ? C'est tout le temps, depuis que je suis passé à Tiger (avant avec Panther, ça marchait).

A pascalformac  		 		:
- il y a plusieurs sujets là dessus : oui, j'en ai lu pas mal mais rien qui corresponde vraiment à mon problème dans la mesure où j'arrive à lire la video mais l'image est saccadée, elle clignote.
- les sites de france television posent des soucis en multimedia (rien de nouveau hélas) : désolée de vous lasser avec un problème récurrent mais vu mon manque d'expérience, je pensais qu'il y avait peut-être quelque chose à faire.

Encore merci à vous.


----------



## atari.fr (3 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

j'ai telechargé FLIP4mac en version trial (pas payante)
 mais je n'ai pas acces au sujets proposé sur la colonne de droite du JT20H

 ca marche chez vous ces liens de sujets ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2009)

pas besoin de version trial
le plug fllip4mac necessaire est gratuit

il est là
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2009)

certes mais je ne pense pas que ca va resoudre le probleme de lien sur les sujets en acces direct ?

je viens de reverifier le JT complet: cette fois j'ai le son mais pas d'image

merci


----------



## atari.fr (29 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas besoin de version trial
> le plug fllip4mac necessaire est gratuit
> 
> il est là
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx




bizarre chez l'editeur il est payant:
http://flip4mac.softonic.fr/mac/telecharger

Hum ???


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> bizarre chez l'editeur il est payant:
> http://flip4mac.softonic.fr/mac/telecharger
> 
> Hum ???


pas du tout
un peu de serieux


le site de l'éditeur c'est celui là

et à droite c'est gratuit


Flip4Mac WMV updates


----------



## atari.fr (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci, aucun interet alors de le payer, tant mieux !

Sinon pour le probleme du JT, ya une solution ?

merci


----------



## pickwick (29 Janvier 2010)

Ne pas oublier cette solution 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/141561/de-la-tele-par-ip-gratuite


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Merci, aucun interet alors de le payer, tant mieux !
> 
> Sinon pour le probleme du JT, ya une solution ?
> 
> merci




Pour ma part, je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule solution qui fonctionne.
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...e-site-de-france-2-fr-292486.html#post5347823
Il est vrai que je ne comprends pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain, il n'est plus possible de regarder les videos de France Télévision.


----------



## Poupoulet (30 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Sinon pour le probleme du JT, ya une solution ?
> 
> merci



Je viens d'essayer le lien *http://jt.france2.fr/20h/*.

Chez moi, la vidéo utilise *Silverlight* et non-pas Flip4Mac. 

Essaye-le plugin de Microsoft pour voir, on ne sait jamais. Silverlight est bien plus efficace sur mon Macbook qu'un certain Flash Player...


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2010)

Poupoulet a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer le lien *http://jt.france2.fr/20h/*.
> 
> Chez moi, la vidéo utilise *Silverlight* et non-pas Flip4Mac.
> 
> Essaye-le plugin de Microsoft pour voir, on ne sait jamais. Silverlight est bien plus efficace sur mon Macbook qu'un certain Flash Player...



Effectivement, France 2 demande Silverlight.
Il y a quelques jours, le site demandait Flip4Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

de plus en plus nazes les sites FT


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> de plus en plus nazes les sites FT



Tu peux ajouter le site Arte qui propose encore le Flash ou Silverlight (par défaut). :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

j'attends encore une rep d'arte suite à un souci de pseudo creation de profil perso qui n'a jamais marché 
sinon arte+7 marche assez bien ( 4 choix de formats en visio , pourvou qué ca doure)


----------



## atari.fr (30 Janvier 2010)

Ok ca remarche....

Savez vous comment faire sur mac pour voir tous les plugin installés ?
 fli4mac
 silverlight
 Perian
 ....


----------



## Poupoulet (30 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Ok ca remarche....
> 
> Savez vous comment faire sur mac pour voir tous les plugin installés ?
> fli4mac
> ...



Depuis Safari : Aide &#8594; Modules installés

Perian lui apparait dans les Préférences Système.


----------



## atari.fr (30 Janvier 2010)

super ! car marche aussi pour FIREFOX
 Outils / modules complementaires / plugins

Ok et pour le reste ?
 comment connaitre les plugins installés sur son iMac sur Lecteur apple / Quicktime

merci


----------



## Poupoulet (30 Janvier 2010)

Les plugins de Quicktime sont dans le dossier Disque dur/Bibliothèque/QuickTime.

C'est ça que tu recherches ?


----------

